#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Gerenciamento de Cliente (free)

## vitorveloso

Boa tarde amigos,


Com base no ótimo tutorial do nosso amigo AirKing *(Mikrotik + Freeradius + Mysql + Hotspot).
*Desenvolvi um sistema em php para gerenciamento de meus cliente (contas a pagar, a receber, edição de dados do cliente, impressão de carnê e uma pagina para que o proprio cliente altere sua senha e a partir de agora estou disponibilizando ele "de gratis" para aqueles que estão cansados de soluções pagas para coisas banais e rotineiras do nosso dia-a-dia.

Configuração:
Alterar o arquivo config dentro da pasta Connections
Alterar o arquivo desconectar dentro da pasta cliente
Alterar o contrato com os dados de sua empresa dentro da pasta contrato
importar o arquivo radius.sql dentro da pasta sql para sua base de dados

Usuário: admin
senha: admin

Bom, é isso!!!
Espero que gostem e caso alguem faça alguma alterção que poste aqui.


Abraços a todos

http://201.30.186.67/level2/login.jpg
http://201.30.186.67/level2/adcionando_cliente.jpg
http://201.30.186.67/level2/caixa.jpg
http://201.30.186.67/level2/contas_receber.jpg

----------


## judisson

olá boa tarde, como faço para instalar esse programa em meu computador?



se poder me ajudar ficarei grato.







> Boa tarde amigos,
> 
> 
> Com base no ótimo tutorial do nosso amigo AirKing *(Mikrotik + Freeradius + Mysql + Hotspot).*
> Desenvolvi um sistema em php para gerenciamento de meus cliente (contas a pagar, a receber, edição de dados do cliente, impressão de carnê e uma pagina para que o proprio cliente altere sua senha e a partir de agora estou disponibilizando ele "de gratis" para aqueles que estão cansados de soluções pagas para coisas banais e rotineiras do nosso dia-a-dia.
> 
> Configuração:
> Alterar o arquivo config dentro da pasta Connections
> Alterar o arquivo desconectar dentro da pasta cliente
> ...

----------


## vitorveloso

Ele é destinado a quem trabalha com mikrotik+freeradius+mysql.
Caso vc já trabalhe desse jeito basta ter apache+mysql+php e copiar os arquivos para a pasta do servidor apache.

Da uma lida no post *(Mikrotik + Freeradius + Mysql + Hotspot).*

----------


## marcosdiirr

Pergunta se o user-manager é um servidor rádius dentro do mk... nao daria para interagir com ele em vez de montar um servidor freeradius ?

----------


## vitorveloso

Nunca trabalhei com user-manager portanto quanto a ele não posso te responder.
Quanto ao freeradius+mysql tenho a possibilidade de que meus clientes através de uma pagina possa fazer alteração de sua senha sem minha intervenção (não sei se o user-manager tem essa opção)

----------


## emcentellas

Hola

primero agradecer por el programa, seria posible hacer correr sobre un server web, podrias ayudar para instalar
muy agradecido
saludos
Marcelo

----------


## vitorveloso

É só extrair os arquivos em uma pasta Ex (Linux: /var/www/suapasta ou /var/htdocs/suapasta) e depois fazer as alterações nos arquivos especificados colocando os dados do seu servidor.

----------


## olivionet

Cara se n for pedir dmais, ja que você tem o sistema instalado e funcionando ae manda alguns print screen da tela do seu sistema !! 

Pra vermos como é o funcionamento do sistema antes que botarmos pra funcionar !! 

Agradeço !!

----------


## Gregory

> É só extrair os arquivos em uma pasta Ex (Linux: /var/www/suapasta ou /var/htdocs/suapasta) e depois fazer as alterações nos arquivos especificados colocando os dados do seu servidor.


Amigo, fiz tudo que fala no seu post no entanto quando tento ver as paginas apresenta o seguinte erro

*Warning*: session_start() [function.session-start]: Cannot send session cookie - headers already sent by (output started at C:\xampp\htdocs\index.php:1) in *C:\xampp\htdocs\menu.php* on line *3*

*Warning*: session_start() [function.session-start]: Cannot send session cache limiter - headers already sent (output started at C:\xampp\htdocs\index.php:1) in *C:\xampp\htdocs\menu.php* on line *3*

*Warning*: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at C:\xampp\htdocs\index.php:1) in *C:\xampp\htdocs\menu.php* on line *64*

Da uma forca ai pra resolver esse problema...

----------


## jhon10ba

Ola, adorei o sistema cara, boa iniciativa, mas me diga, quando eu tenho um sever unico de radius e outro com banco de dados como podemos configurar? o seu software ele pega os dados do MK é? Se puder me add no MSN para agente trocar uma ideia [email protected]

----------


## vitorveloso

> Amigo, fiz tudo que fala no seu post no entanto quando tento ver as paginas apresenta o seguinte erro
> 
> *Warning*: session_start() [function.session-start]: Cannot send session cookie - headers already sent by (output started at C:\xampp\htdocs\index.php:1) in *C:\xampp\htdocs\menu.php* on line *3*
> 
> *Warning*: session_start() [function.session-start]: Cannot send session cache limiter - headers already sent (output started at C:\xampp\htdocs\index.php:1) in *C:\xampp\htdocs\menu.php* on line *3*
> 
> *Warning*: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at C:\xampp\htdocs\index.php:1) in *C:\xampp\htdocs\menu.php* on line *64*
> 
> Da uma forca ai pra resolver esse problema...



Isso é problema do XAMPP



Mude a opção no php.ini
output_buffering = Off
para
output_buffering = ON

ou instale o easyphp

Abraços

----------


## vitorveloso

> Ola, adorei o sistema cara, boa iniciativa, mas me diga, quando eu tenho um sever unico de radius e outro com banco de dados como podemos configurar? o seu software ele pega os dados do MK é? Se puder me add no MSN para agente trocar uma ideia [email protected]


Ele pega as insformações do banco de dados mysql, por tanto vc pode colocar ele em qualquer server que suporte php e editar o arquivo config setando as informações do seu servidor do bancos de dados.

Abraço

----------


## vagnerricardo

O sistema ficou muuito interesante, porem, utilizo windows, e o server radius que vem dentro do rb600 consigo usar ele?

----------


## emcentellas

Hola

cuales son las modificaciones para poder instalar en una Pc sin usar free radius


me sale errores tanto en windows como linux

cualquier ayuda se agradece

saludos
Marcelo

----------


## Gregory

Amigo, fiz a instalacao como dito no site do freeradius, no entanto nao estou conseguindo fazer a autenticação no meu mikotik, ainda nao sei o motivo, apesar de estar acessando com tranquilidade a base de dados nao consigo fazer com que esta receba ou autere os dados no hotspot do mikrotik....

----------


## vitorveloso

> Amigo, fiz a instalacao como dito no site do freeradius, no entanto nao estou conseguindo fazer a autenticação no meu mikotik, ainda nao sei o motivo, apesar de estar acessando com tranquilidade a base de dados nao consigo fazer com que esta receba ou autere os dados no hotspot do mikrotik....


Na hora de cadastrar o MAC coloque as letras em maiusculo...

----------


## zaptnet

> Boa tarde amigos,
> 
> 
> Com base no ótimo tutorial do nosso amigo AirKing *(Mikrotik + Freeradius + Mysql + Hotspot).
> *Desenvolvi um sistema em php para gerenciamento de meus cliente (contas a pagar, a receber, edição de dados do cliente, impressão de carnê e uma pagina para que o proprio cliente altere sua senha e a partir de agora estou disponibilizando ele "de gratis" para aqueles que estão cansados de soluções pagas para coisas banais e rotineiras do nosso dia-a-dia.
> 
> Configuração:
> Alterar o arquivo config dentro da pasta Connections
> Alterar o arquivo desconectar dentro da pasta cliente
> ...


oi amigo 
desculpe-me pela leiguice
mas este sistema funcionaria aqui eu instalei em uma maquina o XAMP e fiquei na duvida se ele rodaria nesta maquina achei bem legal o gestor e estou muito entusiasmado pra poder usar mas temtei colocar ele na pasta do apache e nao funiconou!!!!!

----------


## deson00

instalei funcionou perfeito mas na tela de login coloco o admin password admin nao entra no gerenciamento u na tela do usuario como eu faria para add usuarios sem conseguir entrar tem outro meio de entrar na pagina de administração ?
obrigado muito bom 






> Boa tarde amigos,
> 
> 
> Com base no ótimo tutorial do nosso amigo AirKing *(Mikrotik + Freeradius + Mysql + Hotspot).
> *Desenvolvi um sistema em php para gerenciamento de meus cliente (contas a pagar, a receber, edição de dados do cliente, impressão de carnê e uma pagina para que o proprio cliente altere sua senha e a partir de agora estou disponibilizando ele "de gratis" para aqueles que estão cansados de soluções pagas para coisas banais e rotineiras do nosso dia-a-dia.
> 
> Configuração:
> Alterar o arquivo config dentro da pasta Connections
> Alterar o arquivo desconectar dentro da pasta cliente
> ...

----------


## muriloc4

mas vc vai no seu PHPMYADMIN, clica na BD radius e vai em users no final, e vai em inserir, tem o campo Id, nome e senha, o id vc deixa do jeito que ta e coloca o usuario e senha, mas oseu problema num vai ser esse, vai ser na hora do radius, apanhei igual a chiclete na boca de banguelo. hehehe um abraço

----------


## muriloc4

poxa vitor, agora ta tenso, eu não manjo nada de php, a parte da fatura não ta funcionado, ajuda eu ai.valeu

----------


## vitorveloso

Aew gente,

Desculpas pelo sumiço, problemas pessoais, tudo resolvido e estou de volta.
Ja estou desenvolvendo uma nova versão e corrigindo alguns bugs.
Logo estarei disponibilizando a nova versão e com uma documentação.

Abraços.

----------


## muriloc4

a parte da fatura não aparece é um bug ???? so falta essa parte... outra coisa, coloca sua conta bancaria ai pra gente fazer uns donativos, vc merece, eu posso ajudar não com muito pq meu provedor começou agora, mas vamos incentivar, o seu script é o melhor.
meu ajuda na parte da fatura, pq num sei nada de php e nem mysql,.
a onde vc cadastra o cliente num tem como acrescenta um campo para colocar ip não. tipo eu trabalho com dhcp (static) ai na hora que eu cadastrar o camarada ja coloco o ip pra ele.

ja ajudou muito, mas puder quebrar essa.

----------


## zaptnet

> Aew gente,
> 
> Desculpas pelo sumiço, problemas pessoais, tudo resolvido e estou de volta.
> Ja estou desenvolvendo uma nova versão e corrigindo alguns bugs.
> Logo estarei disponibilizando a nova versão e com uma documentação.
> 
> Abraços.


ola, amigo estou com umprobleminha aqui rsrssrsrs eu descompaquitei ele na pasta www. do wamp sever. funcionou mas tive o seguinte problema coloco a senha e password mas nao abre e nao sei o que mudar 
o que pode ser que estou errando. :Afraid:

----------


## muriloc4

abre o seu phpmyadmin, ai vai abrir a tebela radius, la em baixo tem "users" clica em users e depois em inserir, deixe id como esta, nos proximos dois campos tire o zero e coloque seu nome e sua senha, vai funcionar. uma abraço.

----------


## zaptnet

> abre o seu phpmyadmin, ai vai abrir a tebela radius, la em baixo tem "users" clica em users e depois em inserir, deixe id como esta, nos proximos dois campos tire o zero e coloque seu nome e sua senha, vai funcionar. uma abraço.


amigo muito obrigado deu certo valeu mesmo rsrsrsrsrsrrs
to adorando fazer parte desta comunidade
agora tive so mais um problema na hora que vc pede pra impresao de carner nao se visualiza nada. vc teve este problema ???

----------


## vitorveloso

Na parte de impressão de carnê, depois de cadastrar o cliente, é só lançar em contas a receber.
Estou fazendo algumas alterações. Sugestões serão bem vindas.

Abraços

----------


## muriloc4

que deus abençou sua mente, pq sem ela eu to ferado.. cara vc é o cara, valeu mesmo. sei que não tenho a sua inteligencia, mas se precisar de alguma coisa, e so falar. uma grande abarço, se tem um cara que se amarrou no seu sistema foi eu, sou fã numero 1. uma abraço

obs: ja que falou em sugestoes, tem como acrescentar na parte de cadastro um campo ip?? se for tipo eu coloco o ip mas eu queria que fosse dhcp lease static. sera que tem como ????

----------


## zaptnet

> que deus abençou sua mente, pq sem ela eu to ferado.. cara vc é o cara, valeu mesmo. sei que não tenho a sua inteligencia, mas se precisar de alguma coisa, e so falar. uma grande abarço, se tem um cara que se amarrou no seu sistema foi eu, sou fã numero 1. uma abraço
> 
> obs: ja que falou em sugestoes, tem como acrescentar na parte de cadastro um campo ip?? se for tipo eu coloco o ip mas eu queria que fosse dhcp lease static. sera que tem como ????


opa amigo 
continuo com o problema dos carnes nao consigo que visualize os mesmos ja cadastrei clientes e nada. vc consegui resolver este pro

----------


## muriloc4

eu tive essa duvida e o vitor big boss, me orientou, depois de cadastrar o cliente, vai em contas a recerber e coloque de acordo que vc precisar, se vc quiser mudar o fundo do carne ele ta em imagens/icons/fundo.jpg ai vc edita em phtotoshop ou um da sua preferencia, faz ai que vai dar certo, precisando estamos ai.

----------


## zaptnet

> eu tive essa duvida e o vitor big boss, me orientou, depois de cadastrar o cliente, vai em contas a recerber e coloque de acordo que vc precisar, se vc quiser mudar o fundo do carne ele ta em imagens/icons/fundo.jpg ai vc edita em phtotoshop ou um da sua preferencia, faz ai que vai dar certo, precisando estamos ai.


é amigo deu certo obrigado novamente este gestor é show muito legal mesmo.

----------


## muriloc4

Cara, o vitor foi iluminado na hora em que fez esse esse gestor, eu ainda não consegui achar defeito, apesar do vitor falar q tem bug, mas ele é bom e vai melhorar, ainda acho que devemos agradecer ele demais, pelo pouco que conheço o under-linux, ele foi o unico que disponibilizou uma solução dessa.

mais um vez vitor. obrigado.

----------


## zaptnet

> Cara, o vitor foi iluminado na hora em que fez esse esse gestor, eu ainda não consegui achar defeito, apesar do vitor falar q tem bug, mas ele é bom e vai melhorar, ainda acho que devemos agradecer ele demais, pelo pouco que conheço o under-linux, ele foi o unico que disponibilizou uma solução dessa.
> 
> mais um vez vitor. obrigado.


comcordo plenamente com o nosso amigo aqui o level2 é otimo estou muito intusiasmado com ele e esperando pra ver o proximo o cara realmete e 10

----------


## zaptnet

> Cara, o vitor foi iluminado na hora em que fez esse esse gestor, eu ainda não consegui achar defeito, apesar do vitor falar q tem bug, mas ele é bom e vai melhorar, ainda acho que devemos agradecer ele demais, pelo pouco que conheço o under-linux, ele foi o unico que disponibilizou uma solução dessa.
> 
> mais um vez vitor. obrigado.


 :Hmmmm:  :Hmmmm: estou so com mais um probleminha vc quando imprime o carner da problemas de visualizaçao nas imagem do fundo.jpg pois imprimo e sai apenas os dados  :Hmmmm2:  :Hmmmm2:  vc teve este problema

----------


## vitorveloso

> estou so com mais um probleminha vc quando imprime o carner da problemas de visualizaçao nas imagem do fundo.jpg pois imprimo e sai apenas os dados  vc teve este problema


Ativa a impressão de imagens de fundo do navegador.

----------


## muriloc4

so vi isso agora a noite, num aparece mesmo o fundo na visualização de impressora, mas eu não sei como resolver. isso é um trabalho para o vitor. ajuda nois ae vitor

-------------UPDATE---------

como diria meu amigo oliveira, vc é o cara! obrigado mais uma vez.

----------


## megalinknp

Cara eu to procurando um skeminha em php pra troca o html do hotpot do mk
tipo o do myauth
se puderem me ajuda fikrei muito grato!!!
 :Hmmmm2:

----------


## zaptnet

> Ativa a impressão de imagens de fundo do navegador.


amigo deu certo demais valeu adorei o gestor muito muito bom estou ancioso para ver as modificaçoes que vc fez mais que como nosso amigo murilo c4 disse ainda nao encontrei nenhum problema de bug seu programa é muito funcional vc esta de parabens !!!

uma salva de  :Congrats:  :Congrats:  :Congrats:  :Congrats:  :Congrats:  :Congrats:  :Congrats:   :Birthday:  :Tee:  :Birthday:

----------


## muriloc4

amigo quando vc vai imprimir os carnes sae fora do alinhamento e quando vc lança uma parcela de serviço sai 12

----------


## vitorveloso

No RuWindows tanto no internet explorer quanto no firefox não tive problema, mas quando fui imprimir no firefox dento do Ubuntu tive problemas com alinhamento. Ainda não sei qual o motivo do problema. Quando descobrir posto os resultado.

Abraços.

----------


## ilhanet

> Boa tarde amigos,
> 
> 
> Com base no ótimo tutorial do nosso amigo AirKing *(Mikrotik + Freeradius + Mysql + Hotspot).
> *Desenvolvi um sistema em php para gerenciamento de meus cliente (contas a pagar, a receber, edição de dados do cliente, impressão de carnê e uma pagina para que o proprio cliente altere sua senha e a partir de agora estou disponibilizando ele "de gratis" para aqueles que estão cansados de soluções pagas para coisas banais e rotineiras do nosso dia-a-dia.
> 
> Configuração:
> Alterar o arquivo config dentro da pasta Connections
> Alterar o arquivo desconectar dentro da pasta cliente
> ...



Fala Amigo, vc teria como enviar o codigo do programa, eu falei com um amigo que é programador e elese ofereceu em dar uma bola ai pra gente.
Fico no aguardo.

----------


## zaptnet

> amigo quando vc vai imprimir os carnes sae fora do alinhamento e quando vc lança uma parcela de serviço sai 12


amigo uso to usando aqui o wampsever e nao tive mais problemas o carner deu certo e todos as funcionalidade do programas estao ok. vc ta tendo problemas nas emisao das faturas ???

----------


## zaptnet

> amigo quando vc vai imprimir os carnes sae fora do alinhamento e quando vc lança uma parcela de serviço sai 12


opa amigo no gestor outro problem nao sei c vc teve o mesmo que cadastrou apenas 86 pessoas tivestes este problema

----------


## vitorveloso

> opa amigo no gestor outro problem nao sei c vc teve o mesmo que cadastrou apenas 86 pessoas tivestes este problema


Estou com 181 clientes cadastrados sem problemas...

http://201.30.186.67/level2/clientes.png

----------


## zaptnet

nao sei o que houve pois ultilizo aqui wamp sever acha que deve ter alguma ligaçao com ele teu servido e linux né
 :Questionmark:

----------


## vitorveloso

Uso no linux em produção e como utilizo o dreamweaver para desenvolver o sistema utilizo o easy-php no windows para testes.
Nunca tive problemas como o seu.

----------


## zaptnet

mas vc esta ultizando ja a nova versao a que vc criou amigo ou o level2

----------


## vitorveloso

O leve2 que postei, a unica alteração que fiz foi adcionar a parte de clientes online.

----------


## zaptnet

> Uso no linux em produção e como utilizo o dreamweaver para desenvolver o sistema utilizo o easy-php no windows para testes.
> Nunca tive problemas como o seu.


olha 
algumas sugestoeos o campo que o amigo falau do ip seria interesante mas acho que vc podeira fazer algo que trabalhace nas plataformas de pppoe, hotspot e mac/ip onde ele fizece o cadastro altomaticamento sem o car precisar abrir o winbox e onde ele gerace ja recibo, boleto e contrato e adiciona-se tb no cadastro de clientes data de instalaçao e data de pagamento no caso um cep pro cliente e no caso logs de quem modificase ele no caso de deixarmos o gestor na mao de funcionarios acho ficaria mais massa e vc tb poderia cobrar um suporte pro seus clientes no caso dos provedores que quiszemos ultilizar seu sistema mas tb quizece modificar ele no caso de deixar ele a cara de seu servidor e tb seria lega um campo pra bloquei de clientes pra cara nem preciar acesar o wimbox 
kkkkkk
do so dando sugestoes que vc poderia ultilizar pra que ele fica um sistemA direcionado pra provedor e ficaria muito legal amigo o gestor ja é show de bola mais com essas modificaçoes seria extraordinairo pois atenderia todos e com um facilidade e conforto sem precsar ta mexendo dentro do servidor 


 :Tee:  :Tee:  mas uma coias é serta amigo eu sou seu fã. kkkkk

----------


## vitorveloso

> olha 
> algumas sugestoeos o campo que o amigo falau do ip seria interesante mas acho que vc podeira fazer algo que trabalhace nas plataformas de pppoe, hotspot e mac/ip onde ele fizece o cadastro altomaticamento sem o car precisar abrir o winbox e onde ele gerace ja recibo, boleto e contrato e adiciona-se tb no cadastro de clientes data de instalaçao e data de pagamento no caso um cep pro cliente e no caso logs de quem modificase ele no caso de deixarmos o gestor na mao de funcionarios acho ficaria mais massa e vc tb poderia cobrar um suporte pro seus clientes no caso dos provedores que quiszemos ultilizar seu sistema mas tb quizece modificar ele no caso de deixar ele a cara de seu servidor e tb seria lega um campo pra bloquei de clientes pra cara nem preciar acesar o wimbox 
> kkkkkk
> do so dando sugestoes que vc poderia ultilizar pra que ele fica um sistemA direcionado pra provedor e ficaria muito legal amigo o gestor ja é show de bola mais com essas modificaçoes seria extraordinairo pois atenderia todos e com um facilidade e conforto sem precsar ta mexendo dentro do servidor 
> 
> 
>  mas uma coias é serta amigo eu sou seu fã. kkkkk


Minha topologia aqui:

1 - Servidor Mikrotik/hotspot com autenticação através do freeradius - só faço o cadastro dos planos.
2 - Servidor Ubuntu/apache/php/freeradius/mysql - onde fica meu banco de dados com os dados do cliente.

Quando um usuário autentica o servidor mikrotik verfica no servidor radius se tudo esta certo e só depois ele libera o cliente. Por tanto quando faço o bloqueio no level2 ele muda para bloqueado e o mikrotik ja atribui esse cliente ao plano. Não preciso interagir com mikrotik em momento algum.

Da uma olhada nesse link: https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...gin-senha.html

----------


## zaptnet

opa amigo estou aqui lendo mas estou com uma duvida é ultilizo mac/ip o que nao é seguro mas q estou migrando pra pppoe sera que ele tb teria a mesma funcionalidade do hotspot bom sera que poderiamos trocar umas ideias meu msn é [email protected]

----------


## pedrovigia

Parabens pelo sistema.....

----------


## deivyn

Olá pessoal..
para voces q estao utilizando no windows instalando o wamp, poderiam dar uma dica de como instalaram??
Pois tentei aki e ele ta dando q nao econtrou o banco.. nem abriu a tela de login
eu só descompactei no www
Como vcs fizeram?? tiveram q instalar o freeradius alem do wamp??
ou ja tem tudo no wamp?? ficaria muito grato se postarem os passos, iria ser de grande ajunda pro pessoal tb..
Pois nao todo mundo q quer montar mais um server linux, o wamp daria para montar numa maquina virtual.

Obrigado a todos.. e parabens pelo criador do sistema.. foi o unico forum mesmo... sem segundas intençoes 

T+

----------


## JHONNE

> ...


olá amigo gostei do que vi, espero que seja free, disponibilize o link pra download ai,

quanto ao manual como faz pra adquirir?

----------


## muriloc4

vitor, num tem como na area do cliente ele alterar os dados cadastrais dele não..tipo endereço, telefone menos meche na parte de mac... a acrescentar um campo IP...pra amarar ip ao mac..

outra coisa... vc num em um tutorial ensinado a instalar o hotcake...não consegui...desde já agradeço

----------


## vitorveloso

> vitor, num tem como na area do cliente ele alterar os dados cadastrais dele não..tipo endereço, telefone menos meche na parte de mac... a acrescentar um campo IP...pra amarar ip ao mac..


Ja estou providenciando...

----------


## muriloc4

mais uma vez vitor obrigado, lembrando que vc não tem obrigação nenhuma com isso, mas vc num sabe o quanto isso ajuda... e bom sabe que existe pessoas de bom senso como vc... valeu mesmo.

----------


## muriloc4

> ....


Caro Pedro filho, poderia ate lhe mandar um e-mail, sem precisar escrever isso pra todo mundo ver.mas vc nunca respondeu os que mandei. de ante mão agredito nas pessoas até que me provem o contrario, olhei o seu programa e por insistencia do meu socio comprei e paguei.no dia 19/12/2008. vc não me mandou o programa e nem se quer respondeu meus e-mail, fui rastrear a parada e *olha só* vc enviou por rio de janeiro??? ilha do governador??? vc não viu no meu cadastro cariacica, espirito santo. acho que vc usou de má fé, e assim que vc trata os seu clientes ??? esse é o caracter que vc expoe no underlinux ?? pq desde que me cadastrei neste forum so vi pessoas corretas, o cesar kallas o vitor veloso o sergio entre outros. agora vem vc por causa de miseros 20,00 reais se sujar por causa de pouca coisa, posso até esta cometendo um grande erro sou homem o suficiente pra te pedir perdão. mas até que me prove o contrario. acho que vc usou de má fé, e isso não é bom, pq aqui se faz e aqui se paga. o meu e-mail é [email protected] caso queria me explicar o que aconteceu fico aguardando a sua postura, mas uma vez se eu estiver errado me desculpe. aguardo resposta. (lembre-se nesta mensagem não faltei e nunca falterei com respeito a vc e seu familiares, acho que não usei nenhum termo ofensivo, respeito e bom e todo mundo gosta) 

que Deus nos abençõe.

-----UPDATE----------
PROBLEMA RESOLVIDO.
FICO MUITO GRATO E PEÇO DESCULPAS PELO MAL ENTENDIDO.

----------


## pedrovigia

Amigo, eu já envie seu cd, acontece que no dia que enviei o seu, envie outros 5 ai na hora de cadastrar os codigos de rastreamento no pagseguro devo ter trocado o seu por de outro cliente, mais quando achar lhe passo o codigo.
Já lhe enviei por e-mail uma url pra vc baixar o cd.

Obrigado,
Pedro Filho

MK-AUTH

...

----------


## pedrovigia

Parabens pelo sistema.....

----------


## pedrovigia

> Caro Pedro filho, poderia ate lhe mandar um e-mail, sem precisar escrever isso pra todo mundo ver.mas vc nunca respondeu os que mandei. de ante mão agredito nas pessoas até que me provem o contrario, olhei o seu programa e por insistencia do meu socio comprei e paguei.no dia 19/12/2008. vc não me mandou o programa e nem se quer respondeu meus e-mail, fui rastrear a parada e *olha só* vc enviou por rio de janeiro??? ilha do governador??? vc não viu no meu cadastro cariacica, espirito santo. acho que vc usou de má fé, e assim que vc trata os seu clientes ??? esse é o caracter que vc expoe no underlinux ?? pq desde que me cadastrei neste forum so vi pessoas corretas, o cesar kallas o vitor veloso o sergio entre outros. agora vem vc por causa de miseros 20,00 reais se sujar por causa de pouca coisa, posso até esta cometendo um grande erro sou homem o suficiente pra te pedir perdão. mas até que me prove o contrario. acho que vc usou de má fé, e isso não é bom, pq aqui se faz e aqui se paga. o meu e-mail é [email protected] caso queria me explicar o que aconteceu fico aguardando a sua postura, mas uma vez se eu estiver errado me desculpe. aguardo resposta. (lembre-se nesta mensagem não faltei e nunca falterei com respeito a vc e seu familiares, acho que não usei nenhum termo ofensivo, respeito e bom e todo mundo gosta) 
> 
> que Deus nos abençõe.


vc recebeu o e-mail ?

www.mk-auth.ning.com

----------


## muriloc4

recebi sim, estava baixando mas em 79% deu erro, vou baixar de novo...vc enviou o cd para minha residencia?? qual o tipo de postagem usou??? pq comprei dia 19/12 e hoje já é 5. já tem mais de 15 dias, mandou de carta simples??? pelo tempo....

----------


## pedrovigia

amigo enviei por encomenda normal, geralmente meus clientes recebem em cinco dias uteis, pode ter ter sido alguma coisa nos correios, mais uma vez obrigado e desculpas qualquer coisa.

Pedro Filho
MK-AUTH

----------


## muriloc4

> amigo enviei por encomenda normal, geralmente meus clientes recebem em cinco dias uteis, pode ter ter sido alguma coisa nos correios, mais uma vez obrigado e desculpas qualquer coisa.
> 
> Pedro Filho
> MK-AUTH


fico muito agradecido pela atenção, desculpas pelo mal estar causado, minhas sinceras desculpas.
quem pagou pelos software, vai ter dieito a atualizações, sem pagar de novo ???

----------


## jociano

> Boa tarde amigos,
> 
> 
> Com base no ótimo tutorial do nosso amigo AirKing *(Mikrotik + Freeradius + Mysql + Hotspot).
> *Desenvolvi um sistema em php para gerenciamento de meus cliente (contas a pagar, a receber, edição de dados do cliente, impressão de carnê e uma pagina para que o proprio cliente altere sua senha e a partir de agora estou disponibilizando ele "de gratis" para aqueles que estão cansados de soluções pagas para coisas banais e rotineiras do nosso dia-a-dia.
> 
> Configuração:
> Alterar o arquivo config dentro da pasta Connections
> Alterar o arquivo desconectar dentro da pasta cliente
> ...


Poha kara!!! Que é isso? Ainda de graça? Olha... não tenho o que dizer, só um muito obrigado, que Deus te abençoe e te ilumine, atitudes com a sua só tem a engrandecer a comunidade, tenha certeza que isso não sendo de graça, pois você será recompensado de uma forma bem especial que é o reconhecimento da comunidade e que com isso abre muitas portas. Mas estendo aqui o meu agradecimento aos usuários: AndersonMachado, EdilsonLSouza e entre outros que contribuiram com seus sistemas para o crescimento da comunidade. Um abraços em todos e um muito obrigado novamente...

----------


## deson00

Instalei seu programa e pelo q vejo é muito bom mas ele so funcionou a parte de cadastro de clientes 
planos, caixa, funcionarios isso tudo no windows o q poderia esta dando errado no carne para ele abrir em branco

no linux nao consegui fazer ele funcionar esta dando uma pagina como se nao se conectace com o banco de dados 
mas sendo q o servidor esta tudo rodando por eu testar outra pagina e dar certo 
teria algo aver com versao do php sendo a 4 

no windows como eu faço para funcionar a pagina do cliente ou so no linux por usar freeradius

e o carne por q ele ficaria branco ?

e nao consigo fazer o sistema se comunicar com o mikrotik para q poso ser alterado senha dos usuarios 
se vc puder me ajudar fico grato.

----------


## muriloc4

sem querer escraxar, se vc le esse topico desdo começo vai tirar suas duvida.(a parte do carne vou deixar vou ler as paginas anteriores e achar.) mas vamos lá.

pra mim foi duro consegui fazer funcionar.. mas vai um conselho, baixe o ubuntu 8.04, e instale ele normal. logo depois de instalado vai em:
-*Sistema > Administração > Gerenciador de Pacotes Sypnatic*
- Digite sua *senha*.
- Dentro do *Gerenciador de Pacotes* vá em: *Editar > Marcar Pacotes por Tarefas*
- Ao abrir uma* lista de opções escolha LAMP* e dê *OK*Pronto, agora o seu *Linux* está *configurado*.
depois faça o seguinte: entre novamente no Gerenciador de Pacotes Synaptic. Clique em procurar e digite phpmyadmin. Marque para instalação e espere. Quando ele perguntar pelo Apache, escolha o Apache2. Depois vá em http://localhost/phpmyadmin. e verifique.

E os *projetos* para serem *compilados* pelo *Apache* devem estar em:* /var/www/ .*
depois no terminal digite apt-get install freeradius-mysql. espere instalar.

presumindo que vc ja saiba entra no phpmyadmin, então importe o banco de dados que vem no level2, vai em user e add um usuario.
agora vc precisa de fazer algumas alterações no freeradius.
vai em /etc/freeradius edite o aquivo clients.conf
Exemplo:
adicione na ultima linha
client 200.200.200.200 {
secret = (senha que vc escolher para acesso do mikrotik)
shortname = mikrotik
nastype = other
}

client 200.200.200.1 {
secret = (senha que vc escolher para acesso do mikrotik)
shortname = radius
nastype = other
}

agora vamos editar o radiusd.conf

na parte authorize ficam ativas as opcoes:
preprocess, chap, mschap, suffix, eap, sql

na parte preacct ficam ativas as opcoes:
preprocess, acct_unique, suffix

na parte accounting ficam ativas as opcoes:
detail, unix, sql, radutmp

na parte session ficam ativas as opcoes:
radutmp, sql

na parte post-auth ficam ativas as opcoes:
sql

pronto... terminamos de editar o radiusd.conf

e por ultimo o arquivo sql.conf

logo no começo tem a configuração de como se conectar com o banco de dados. coloque os dados de acesso ao BD.

Vamos configurar agora o mikrotik.

Va em IP - Hotspot
Na Aba Servers Clique em Profile

de 2 clicks no profile que seu servidor hotspot esta utilizando.

Clique na aba Radius
ative a opcao Use Radius
e deixe ativa a opcao accounting e mude de wireless para ethernet.

agora... no menu principal clique em Radius
clique no sinal de + e adicione um radius.

Em Service deixe somente ativo o hotspot
Em Address coloque o ip do seu servidor radius
Em Secret Coloque a senha que voce configurou para acesso do ip do seu mikrotik

Agora... vamos criar os grupos do hotspot

IP - Hotspot - Users 
clique em Profiles
adicione um novo profile ( grupo )
preencha assim:
Name: 128k
Shared Users: 1
Rate Limit: 128k/128k

pronto.... seu grupo esta criado... com banda de 128k


*tem um tuto do Airking muito foda, mas esse jeito e mais simplificado e facil. espero ter ajudado.*

*se a pagina de algum erro de exibição vai no etc/php/apache2* Mude a opção no php.ini
output_buffering = Off
para
output_buffering = ON

reinicie o apache.


que vai funcionar.


espero ter ajudado.

----------


## jociano

> sem querer escraxar, se vc le esse topico desdo começo vai tirar suas duvida.(a parte do carne vou deixar vou ler as paginas anteriores e achar.) mas vamos lá.
> 
> pra mim foi duro consegui fazer funcionar.. mas vai um conselho, baixe o ubuntu 8.04, e instale ele normal. logo depois de instalado vai em:
> -*Sistema > Administração > Gerenciador de Pacotes Sypnatic*
> - Digite sua *senha*.
> - Dentro do *Gerenciador de Pacotes* vá em: *Editar > Marcar Pacotes por Tarefas*
> - Ao abrir uma* lista de opções escolha LAMP* e dê *OK*Pronto, agora o seu *Linux* está *configurado*.
> depois faça o seguinte: entre novamente no Gerenciador de Pacotes Synaptic. Clique em procurar e digite phpmyadmin. Marque para instalação e espere. Quando ele perguntar pelo Apache, escolha o Apache2. Depois vá em http://localhost/phpmyadmin. e verifique.
> 
> ...


Vc não espera ter ajuda kara, poha tuh ajudou pra caralho, obrigadão!!!

----------


## rafaelmju

Aqui instalei tudo blz, mas quando vou fazer qualquer ação, desde a pagina de login aparece o erro:

*Fatal error*: Call to undefined function mb_http_input() 

Esta dando esse erro ai na função , não sei porq..

Uso php 4 e apache 2, será que tem alguma coisa haver ??

----------


## vitorveloso

> Aqui instalei tudo blz, mas quando vou fazer qualquer ação, desde a pagina de login aparece o erro:
> 
> *Fatal error*: Call to undefined function mb_http_input() 
> 
> Esta dando esse erro ai na função , não sei porq..
> 
> Uso php 4 e apache 2, será que tem alguma coisa haver ??


 *mb_http_input*

(PHP 4 >= 4.0.6, PHP 5)
mb_http_input  Detect HTTP input character encoding

----------


## fepotaco

> *mb_http_input*
> 
> (PHP 4 >= 4.0.6, PHP 5)
> mb_http_input  Detect HTTP input character encoding


Vitor ,

voce teria os arquivos php mais recentes?

outra coisa seria:

no seu php..ele não acessa todas as tabelas?

tipo radcheck,radgroupreply

teria um pulo do gato ou eu perdi alguma coisa...a proposito li todo os post deste forum!

um abraço e parabens pelo post!!!

----------


## vitorveloso

> Vitor ,
> 
> voce teria os arquivos php mais recentes?
> 
> outra coisa seria:
> 
> no seu php..ele não acessa todas as tabelas?
> 
> tipo radcheck,radgroupreply
> ...


Você terá que atualizar a versão do php, aconselho a 5.
Ele faz o acesso do radcheck e radreply. Os grupos de acesso tem que ser criados no mikrotik (Ex.: 128k, limit: 128k/128k) e no level somente o plano de mesmo nome (Ex.: 128k)

----------


## muriloc4

vitor vc ja num tem uma versão, mas atual do level2 ai não?????

----------


## fepotaco

> Você terá que atualizar a versão do php, aconselho a 5.
> Ele faz o acesso do radcheck e radreply. Os grupos de acesso tem que ser criados no mikrotik (Ex.: 128k, limit: 128k/128k) e no level somente o plano de mesmo nome (Ex.: 128k)


ok beleza..

ë que tenho um ubuntu server 8.1 e não consigo autenticar nem os usuarios teste..

Assim:
[email protected]:~# freeradius -X...
no final....
radiusd: #### Opening IP addresses and Ports ####
listen {
type = "auth"
ipaddr = *
port = 0
Failed binding to socket: Address already in use 
/etc/freeradius/radiusd.conf[236]: Error binding to port for 0.0.0.0 port 1812

teste da conta:

radtest test secret 192.168.10.2 1812 testing123Sending Access-Request of id 113 to 192.168.10.2 port 1812
User-Name = "test"
User-Password = "secret"
NAS-IP-Address = 200............
NAS-Port = 1812
Sending Access-Request of id 113 to 192.168.10.2 port 1812
User-Name = "test"
User-Password = "secret"
NAS-IP-Address = 200.........
NAS-Port = 1812

eu estou usando freeradoius 2.1

sera que pode dar um help??

Valeu

----------


## vitorveloso

> vitor vc ja num tem uma versão, mas atual do level2 ai não?????


Estou terminando a parte do livro caixa.
Se não tiver contra tempo, creio eu, em 15 dias termino.

----------


## vitorveloso

> ok beleza..
> 
> ë que tenho um ubuntu server 8.1 e não consigo autenticar nem os usuarios teste..
> 
> Assim:
> [email protected]:~# freeradius -X...
> no final....
> radiusd: #### Opening IP addresses and Ports ####
> listen {
> ...


Coloca as configurações do freeradius para que eu possa revisar...

----------


## fepotaco

> Coloca as configurações do freeradius para que eu possa revisar...


/etc/freeradiusradius.conf
prefix = /usr
exec_prefix = /usr
sysconfdir = /etc
localstatedir = /var
sbindir = ${exec_prefix}/sbin
logdir = /var/log/freeradius
raddbdir = /etc/freeradius
radacctdir = ${logdir}/radacct
# Location of config and logfiles.
confdir = ${raddbdir}
run_dir = ${localstatedir}/run/freeradius
# Should likely be ${localstatedir}/lib/radiusd
db_dir = ${raddbdir}
libdir = /usr/lib/freeradius
pidfile = ${run_dir}/radiusd.pid
#chroot = /path/to/chroot/directory
# for some finer-grained access controls.
#user = radius
#group = radius
# max_request_time: The maximum time (in seconds) to handle a request.
# Requests which take more time than this to process may be killed, and
# a REJECT message is returned.
# Useful range of values: 5 to 120
max_request_time = 30
# If this value is set too low, then duplicate requests from the NAS
# MAY NOT be detected, and will instead be handled as seperate requests.
# If this value is set too high, then the server will cache too many
# requests, and some new requests may get blocked. (See 'max_requests'.)
# Useful range of values: 2 to 10
cleanup_delay = 5
max_requests = 1024

listen {

type = auth
# Note: "type = proxy" lets you control the source IP used for
ipaddr = *
# 0 means "use /etc/services for the proper port"
port = 0
interface = eth0
}
# This second "listen" section is for listening on the accounting
# port, too.
listen {
ipaddr = *
# ipv6addr = ::
port = 0
type = acct
# interface = eth0
# clients = per_socket_clients
}

hostname_lookups = no

allow_core_dumps = no
# Regular expressions
regular_expressions = yes
extended_expressions = yes
# Logging section. The various "log_*" configuration items
# will eventually be moved here.
log {

destination = files
file = ${logdir}/radius.log

syslog_facility = daemon

# Log the full User-Name attribute, as it was found in the request.
# allowed values: {no, yes}
stripped_names = no
# Log authentication requests to the log file.
# allowed values: {no, yes}
auth = no

auth_badpass = no
auth_goodpass = no
}
# The program to execute to do concurrency checks.
checkrad = ${sbindir}/checkrad
security {

# Useful ranges: 1 to 5
reject_delay = 1

status_server = yes
}

proxy_requests = yes
$INCLUDE proxy.conf

$INCLUDE clients.conf

thread pool {
# Number of servers to start initially --- should be a reasonable
# ballpark figure.
start_servers = 5

max_servers = 32
min_spare_servers = 3
max_spare_servers = 10

max_requests_per_server = 0
}

modules {

$INCLUDE ${confdir}/modules/

$INCLUDE eap.conf

# Include another file that has the SQL-related configuration.
# This is another file only because it tends to be big.
#
$INCLUDE sql.conf

#
# This module is an SQL enabled version of the counter module.
#
$INCLUDE sql/mysql/counter.conf
#$INCLUDE sql/postgresql/counter.conf

# IP addresses managed in an SQL table.
#$INCLUDE sqlippool.conf
# OTP token support. Not included by default.
# $INCLUDE otp.conf

}
instantiate {

expr

expiration
logintime
# accounting sections.

authorize {

preprocess
chap
mschap
suffix
eap
sql
}
preacct {

preprocess
acct_unique
suffix
}

accounting {

detail
unix
sql
radutmp
}

session {

radutmp
sql
}

post_auth {
sql
}


}

$INCLUDE policy.conf

-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-
/etc/freeradius/sql.conf


sql {

database = "mysql"

driver = "rlm_sql_${database}"

# Connection info:
server = "localhost"
login = "root"
password = "minha senha"

# Database table configuration for everything except Oracle
radius_db = "radius"
# If you are using Oracle then use this instead
# radius_db = "(DESCRIPTION=(ADDRESS=(PROTOCOL=TCP)(HOST=localhost)(PORT=1521))(CONNECT_DATA=(SID=your_sid)))"

acct_table1 = "radacct"
acct_table2 = "radacct"

# Allow for storing data after authentication
postauth_table = "radpostauth"

authcheck_table = "radcheck"
authreply_table = "radreply"

groupcheck_table = "radgroupcheck"
groupreply_table = "radgroupreply"

# Table to keep group info
usergroup_table = "radusergroup"

# If set to 'yes' (default) we read the group tables
# If set to 'no' the user MUST have Fall-Through = Yes in the radreply table
# read_groups = yes

# Remove stale session if checkrad does not see a double login
deletestalesessions = yes

# Print all SQL statements when in debug mode (-x)
sqltrace = no
sqltracefile = ${logdir}/sqltrace.sql

# number of sql connections to make to server
num_sql_socks = 5

# number of seconds to dely retrying on a failed database
# connection (per_socket)
connect_failure_retry_delay = 60

#readclients = yes

# Table to keep radius client info
nas_table = "nas"

# Read driver-specific configuration
$INCLUDE sql/${database}/dialup.conf
}

-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x

/etc/freeradius/clients.conf

client localhost {
# Allowed values are:
# dotted quad (1.2.3.4)
# hostname (radius.example.com)
ipaddr = 127.0.0.1

secret = testing123

# allowed values: yes, no
require_message_authenticator = yes
nastype = other # localhost isn't usually a NAS...
}
client 192.168.10.5 {
secret = senha do radius
shortname = mikrotik
nastype = other
}

client 192.168.10.2 {
secret = senha do radius
shortname = radius
nastype = other
}
-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-
/etc/freeradius/proxy.conf

realm integra {
type = radius
authhost = 192.168.10.2
accthost = 192.168.10.2
secret = fanina
}

radio RB433AH AP Brigde
Set- wireless 2.4 Engenius 600W
Rede 192.168.10.5/16 Brigde

Server ubuntu 8.1
com Lamp, Nat e Proxy(Squid)2.7
ETH0 - ip 200.......
ETH1 - ip 192.168.10.2/16


Muito Obrigado pelo seu nteresse em ajudar!!
Sou CCNP Cisco e Voip Trixbox a 7 anos..o que eu puder ajudar estou a disposição Veloso!!

Valeu!

----------


## vitorveloso

comenta a parte do listen e coloca aqui o resultado...

#listen {
# IP address on which to listen.
# Allowed values are:
# dotted quad (1.2.3.4)
# hostname (radius.example.com)
# wildcard (*)
# ipaddr = *

# Port on which to listen.
# Allowed values are:
# integer port number (1812)
# 0 means "use /etc/services for the proper port"
# port = 0

# Type of packets to listen for.
# Allowed values are:
# auth listen for authentication packets
# acct listen for accounting packets
#
# type = auth
#}

----------


## fepotaco

/etc/init.d# freeradius -X
FreeRADIUS Version 2.1.0, for host i486-pc-linux-gnu, built on Oct 9 2008 at 13:24:33
Copyright (C) 1999-2008 The FreeRADIUS server project and contributors. 
There is NO warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A 
PARTICULAR PURPOSE. 
You may redistribute copies of FreeRADIUS under the terms of the 
GNU General Public License v2. 
Starting - reading configuration files ...
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/radiusd.conf
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/proxy.conf
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/clients.conf
including files in directory /etc/freeradius/modules/
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/pam
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/pap
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/chap
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/echo
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/exec
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/expr
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/ldap
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/krb5
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/unix
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/inner-eap
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/radutmp
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/counter
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/acct_unique
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/files
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/realm
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/wimax
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/mac2vlan
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/linelog
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/detail.example.com
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/checkval
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/logintime
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/sql_log
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/sradutmp
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/always
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/attr_rewrite
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/detail
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/digest
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/ippool
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/mac2ip
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/mschap
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/smbpasswd
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/passwd
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/policy
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/etc_group
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/preprocess
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/attr_filter
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/detail.log
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/modules/expiration
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/eap.conf
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/sql.conf
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/sql/mysql/dialup.conf
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/sql/mysql/counter.conf
including configuration file /etc/freeradius/policy.conf
including dictionary file /etc/freeradius/dictionary
main {
prefix = "/usr"
localstatedir = "/var"
logdir = "/var/log/freeradius"
libdir = "/usr/lib/freeradius"
radacctdir = "/var/log/freeradius/radacct"
hostname_lookups = no
max_request_time = 30
cleanup_delay = 5
max_requests = 1024
allow_core_dumps = no
pidfile = "/var/run/freeradius/radiusd.pid"
checkrad = "/usr/sbin/checkrad"
debug_level = 0
proxy_requests = yes
log {
stripped_names = no
auth = no
auth_badpass = no
auth_goodpass = no
}
security {
max_attributes = 200
reject_delay = 1
status_server = yes
}
}
client localhost {
ipaddr = 127.0.0.1
require_message_authenticator = yes
secret = "testing123"
nastype = "other"
}
client 192.168.10.5 {
require_message_authenticator = no
secret = "fanina"
shortname = "mikrotik"
nastype = "other"
}
client 192.168.10.2 {
require_message_authenticator = no
secret = "fanina"
shortname = "radius"
nastype = "other"
}
radiusd: #### Loading Realms and Home Servers ####
proxy server {
retry_delay = 5
retry_count = 3
default_fallback = no
dead_time = 120
wake_all_if_all_dead = no
}
home_server localhost {
ipaddr = 127.0.0.1
port = 1812
type = "auth"
secret = "testing123"
response_window = 20
max_outstanding = 65536
zombie_period = 40
status_check = "status-server"
ping_interval = 30
check_interval = 30
num_answers_to_alive = 3
num_pings_to_alive = 3
revive_interval = 120
status_check_timeout = 4
}
home_server_pool my_auth_failover {
type = fail-over
home_server = localhost
}
realm example.com {
auth_pool = my_auth_failover
}
realm LOCAL {
}
realm integra {
authhost = 192.168.10.2
accthost = 192.168.10.2
secret = fanina
}
radiusd: #### Instantiating modules ####
instantiate {
Module: Linked to module rlm_exec
Module: Instantiating exec
exec {
wait = no
input_pairs = "request"
shell_escape = yes
}
Module: Linked to module rlm_expr
Module: Instantiating expr
Module: Linked to module rlm_expiration
Module: Instantiating expiration
expiration {
reply-message = "Password Has Expired "
}
Module: Linked to module rlm_logintime
Module: Instantiating logintime
logintime {
reply-message = "You are calling outside your allowed timespan "
minimum-timeout = 60
}
}
radiusd: #### Loading Virtual Servers ####
modules {
}
radiusd: #### Opening IP addresses and Ports ####

----------


## vitorveloso

Não sei se é o cansaço mas não estou vendo nada errado nas conf.

Segue abaixo as minhas:

*freeradius/radiusd.conf*

prefix = /usr
exec_prefix = /usr
sysconfdir = /etc
localstatedir = /var
sbindir = ${exec_prefix}/sbin
logdir = /var/log/freeradius
raddbdir = /etc/freeradius
radacctdir = ${logdir}/radacct

confdir = ${raddbdir}
run_dir = ${localstatedir}/run/freeradius

log_file = ${logdir}/radius.log

libdir = /usr/lib/freeradius

pidfile = ${run_dir}/freeradius.pid

user = freerad
group = freerad

max_request_time = 30

delete_blocked_requests = no

cleanup_delay = 5

max_requests = 1024

bind_address = *

port = 0

hostname_lookups = no

allow_core_dumps = no

regular_expressions = yes
extended_expressions = yes

log_stripped_names = no

log_auth = no

log_auth_badpass = no
log_auth_goodpass = no

usercollide = no

lower_user = no
lower_pass = no

nospace_user = no
nospace_pass = no

checkrad = ${sbindir}/checkrad

security {

max_attributes = 200

reject_delay = 1

status_server = no
}

proxy_requests = yes
$INCLUDE ${confdir}/proxy.conf


$INCLUDE ${confdir}/clients.conf

snmp = no
$INCLUDE ${confdir}/snmp.conf


thread pool {

start_servers = 5

max_servers = 32

min_spare_servers = 3
max_spare_servers = 10

max_requests_per_server = 0
}

modules {

pap {
auto_header = yes
}

chap {
authtype = CHAP
}

pam {
pam_auth = radiusd
}

unix {
cache = no
cache_reload = 600

shadow = /etc/shadow

radwtmp = ${logdir}/radwtmp
}

$INCLUDE ${confdir}/eap.conf

mschap {

ldap {
server = "ldap.your.domain"
basedn = "o=My Org,c=UA"
filter = "(uid=%{Stripped-User-Name:-%{User-Name}})"
start_tls = no
access_attr = "dialupAccess"
dictionary_mapping = ${raddbdir}/ldap.attrmap
ldap_connections_number = 5
edir_account_policy_check=no
timeout = 4
timelimit = 3
net_timeout = 1

}

.
realm IPASS {
format = prefix
delimiter = "/"
ignore_default = no
ignore_null = no
}

realm suffix {
format = suffix
delimiter = "@"
ignore_default = no
ignore_null = no
}

realm realmpercent {
format = suffix
delimiter = "%"
ignore_default = no
ignore_null = no
}

realm ntdomain {
format = prefix
delimiter = "\\"
ignore_default = no
ignore_null = no
} 

checkval {

item-name = Calling-Station-Id
check-name = Calling-Station-Id
data-type = string

}

preprocess {
huntgroups = ${confdir}/huntgroups
hints = ${confdir}/hints

with_ascend_hack = no
ascend_channels_per_line = 23

with_ntdomain_hack = no

with_specialix_jetstream_hack = no

with_cisco_vsa_hack = no
}

files {
usersfile = ${confdir}/users
acctusersfile = ${confdir}/acct_users
preproxy_usersfile = ${confdir}/preproxy_users
compat = no
}

detail {
detailfile = ${radacctdir}/%{Client-IP-Address}/detail-%Y%m%d

detailperm = 0600
}

acct_unique {
key = "User-Name, Acct-Session-Id, NAS-IP-Address, Client-IP-Address, NAS-Port"
}

$INCLUDE ${confdir}/sql.conf

radutmp {

filename = ${logdir}/radutmp
username = %{User-Name}
case_sensitive = yes
check_with_nas = yes 
perm = 0600
callerid = "yes"
}

radutmp sradutmp {
filename = ${logdir}/sradutmp
perm = 0644
callerid = "no"
}

attr_filter {
attrsfile = ${confdir}/attrs
}
counter daily {
filename = ${raddbdir}/db.daily
key = User-Name
count-attribute = Acct-Session-Time
reset = daily
counter-name = Daily-Session-Time
check-name = Max-Daily-Session
allowed-servicetype = Framed-User
cache-size = 5000
}

sqlcounter dailycounter {
counter-name = Daily-Session-Time
check-name = Max-Daily-Session
reply-name = Session-Timeout
sqlmod-inst = sql
key = User-Name
reset = daily
query = "SELECT SUM(AcctSessionTime - \
GREATEST((%b - UNIX_TIMESTAMP(AcctStartTime)), 0)) \
FROM radacct WHERE UserName='%{%k}' AND \
UNIX_TIMESTAMP(AcctStartTime) + AcctSessionTime > '%b'"
}

sqlcounter monthlycounter {
counter-name = Monthly-Session-Time
check-name = Max-Monthly-Session
reply-name = Session-Timeout
sqlmod-inst = sql
key = User-Name
reset = monthly
query = "SELECT SUM(AcctSessionTime - \
GREATEST((%b - UNIX_TIMESTAMP(AcctStartTime)), 0)) \
FROM radacct WHERE UserName='%{%k}' AND \
UNIX_TIMESTAMP(AcctStartTime) + AcctSessionTime > '%b'"
}

always fail {
rcode = fail
}
always reject {
rcode = reject
}
always ok {
rcode = ok
simulcount = 0
mpp = no
}

expr {
}

digest {
}

exec {
wait = yes
input_pairs = request
}
exec echo {
wait = yes
program = "/bin/echo %{User-Name}"
input_pairs = request
output_pairs = reply
}

ippool main_pool {
range-start = 192.168.1.1
range-stop = 192.168.3.254
netmask = 255.255.255.0
cache-size = 800
session-db = ${raddbdir}/db.ippool
ip-index = ${raddbdir}/db.ipindex
override = no
maximum-timeout = 0
}
}

exec

expr

}

authorize {
preprocess
chap
mschap
suffix
eap
sql
}

authenticate {

Auth-Type PAP {
pap
}

Auth-Type CHAP {
chap
}

Auth-Type MS-CHAP {
mschap
}

unix
eap
}

preacct {
preprocess
acct_unique
suffix
}

accounting {
detail
unix
radutmp
sql
}

session {
radutmp
sql
}

post-auth {
sql
}

pre-proxy {
}

post-proxy {
eap
}

----------


## fepotaco

> Não sei se é o cansaço mas não estou vendo nada errado nas conf.
> 
> Segue abaixo as minhas:
> 
> *freeradius/radiusd.conf*
> 
> prefix = /usr
> exec_prefix = /usr
> sysconfdir = /etc
> ...



é bem diferente do meu

voce usa ubuntu 8.10 e freradius 2.1?

----------


## vitorveloso

> é bem diferente do meu
> 
> voce usa ubuntu 8.10 e freradius 2.1?


ubuntu server 8.04
freeradius 1.1.7

----------


## mgn5005

Amigo 

Excelente iniciativa


Abraços



marcelo

----------


## hmvhost

*Warning*: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Acesso negado para o usuário 'root'@'localhost' (senha usada: NÃO) in *C:\Arquivos de programas\EasyPHP 3.0\www\Connections\config.php* on line *9*

*Fatal error*: Acesso negado para o usuário 'root'@'localhost' (senha usada: NÃO) in *C:\Arquivos de programas\EasyPHP 3.0\www\Connections\config.php* on line *9


*

----------


## muriloc4

vc não criou o BD no mysql, esta dentro da pasta "sql", crie um bd como o nome radius depois import, vai em user e add um usuario para acesso do programa, para tirar suas duvidas leia este topico desdo começo, ele já esta muito rico de informações.

----------


## muriloc4

grande vitão...não querendo ser chato, mas ja terminou a parte do livro caixa ??? ja tem uma nova versão disponivel ??? será que posso depois que o sua segunda versão estiver pronto posso fazer um Live CD com instalador, queria remasterizar o Ubuntu 8.04 com Lamp,squid3,radius e level2, disponibiliza-lo gratuitamente. será que vc apoia, não penso en vende-lo, pq quero compartilhar com o que eu aprendi. e ai o que acha???

----------


## vitorveloso

> grande vitão...não querendo ser chato, mas ja terminou a parte do livro caixa ??? ja tem uma nova versão disponivel ??? será que posso depois que o sua segunda versão estiver pronto posso fazer um Live CD com instalador, queria remasterizar o Ubuntu 8.04 com Lamp,squid3,radius e level2, disponibiliza-lo gratuitamente. será que vc apoia, não penso en vende-lo, pq quero compartilhar com o que eu aprendi. e ai o que acha???


Já esta tudo pronto. Só estou testando ele para ver se não encontro algo de errado. Creio que essa semana disponibilizo.
Fique a vontade para fazer o que quizer.

Abraços.

----------


## muriloc4

estou ancioso para ver as novas atualizações..fico no aguardo pra concluir o meu projeto..

----------


## muriloc4

vitor abençõa a gente ai....queremos ver mais essa obra prima...

----------


## lmsilva

Alguem conseguiu instalar esse programa? tou tentando mas n tou conseguindo, se alguem quiser instalar pra mim e cobrar seu valor entra em contato. [email protected]

----------


## muriloc4

caro amigo eu instalo pra vc e num te cobro nada.. me add no msn... [email protected]

----------


## vitorveloso

> vitor abençõa a gente ai....queremos ver mais essa obra prima...


Enviei pra você o link via orkut...

Da uma olhada, veja se tem algum bug e remasteriza o cd do ubuntu como dito antes.
Quando estiver pronto podemos até criar uma pagina do projeto.

Abraços

----------


## lmsilva

Já te add, ok! valeu mesmo cara, qualquer coisa pode contar comigo.

----------


## lmsilva

Meu msn [email protected]

----------


## fabiouberti

ola amigo, tive este problema sabes me informar o pq do erro.

*Warning*: session_start() [function.session-start]: Cannot send session cookie - headers already sent by (output started at C:\Arquivos de programas\VertrigoServ\www\level2\index.php:118) in *C:\Arquivos de programas\VertrigoServ\www\level2\menu.php* on line *4*

*Warning*: session_start() [function.session-start]: Cannot send session cache limiter - headers already sent (output started at C:\Arquivos de programas\VertrigoServ\www\level2\index.php:118) in *C:\Arquivos de programas\VertrigoServ\www\level2\menu.php* on line *4*

*Warning*: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at C:\Arquivos de programas\VertrigoServ\www\level2\index.php:118) in *C:\Arquivos de programas\VertrigoServ\www\level2\menu.php* on line *70*

----------


## hmvhost

Consegui instalar o sistema mais não estou conseguindo fazer o login.

http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/1095/semttulo1.gif

----------


## vitorveloso

inseri um registro com o login e senha de sua preferencia

----------


## mgn5005

Boa tarde

Excelente iniciativa vitor, poderiamos ver com o pessoal aqui do underlinux c alguem poderia disponibilizar uma maquina virtual para instalar uma demontração e darmos opnioes para melhorar o sistema o que acha?


Abraços


Marcelo

----------


## megalinknp

amigos encontrei um sistema administrativo file!
muito bom mesmo
e a licenca eh quase de graca...
apenas 50 reais
olha
quem quer dar uma olha da maus sobre o assunto que certamente interessa a muitos 
o nome do sistema eh mkauth
nao eh myauth
eh mkauth
para mais informacoes
Manual :: MK-AUTH

 :Shakehands:

----------


## stevens144

eskece... 

estou rodando um sistema ideal pra quem trabalha com RADIUS é o sagu-pro www.gulbf.com.br;
vou colocar ele pra rodar em um provedor com mais de 170 clientes...

o sistema vai funcionar assim 

tem gerenciamento financeiro geracao de boletos,,, e os caras tao trabalhando agora na pagina do cliente...

----------


## m4d3

Parabéns ao VITOR e ao MURILO que me parece também estar contribuindo de alguma forma. 

Grande abraço aos COLABORADORES do fórum.

M4D3

----------


## megalinknp

> eskece... 
> 
> estou rodando um sistema ideal pra quem trabalha com RADIUS é o sagu-pro www.gulbf.com.br;
> vou colocar ele pra rodar em um provedor com mais de 170 clientes...
> 
> o sistema vai funcionar assim 
> 
> tem gerenciamento financeiro geracao de boletos,,, e os caras tao trabalhando agora na pagina do cliente...


cara ja usei sagu-pro no meu provedor e nao gostei
tem o sistema top sapp
que eh muito file tbm
mas, porem, todavia, contudo...
eh uma nota preta
aew aki tamo falando de free
mas valeu
gosto tbm num se discute
 :Ciao:

----------


## zaptnet

vitor se posivel me manda um link onde eu possa fazer o downloads da nova versao do level amigo agradeço

----------


## muriloc4

Caro luciano.. fico muito agradecido... vindo de vc e do vitor...fico até sem palavras...mas vou contar uma historinha pra vcs....
um dia um certo cara fez um sistema de cadastro de clientes,produtos em delphi, achou aquilo fantastico, mas logo desistiu quando tinha que que colocar e somar produtos num dbgrid, e depois fazer uma soma..não tinha ninguem pra lhe ensinar... mas ele nunca esquecer, amou programação...ele imaginava fazer "N" coisas no delphi... e ficou so no seu pensamento...mas ele queria aprender....mas so sabia meche com windows...conheceu o windows 2003 , (pra ele o ubuntu da microsoft). e depois o 2003 small business R2 premium... até fez um exchange rodar com o no-ip ou ddns... até que um dia ele resolveu montar um provedor de internet a radio e conheceu o mikrotik, quanfo ele colocou o hotspot pra funcionar ele até ligou pra um amigo dizendo.."vc tem que ver a parada foda que descobri" montou o seu provedor...quando tava com mais ou menos com 40 clientes, ele disse pro seu socio "carai fazer esses carnezinho um a um e ficar digitando contrato é osso"...ai ele lembrou...caraca vou ver naquele forum linux , underlinux, será que la tem algum programa pra gerenciar cliente??? ai ele conheceu o conpove... show de bola... mas para cliente ppoe... mas ele ja começo a cadastrar seu cliente ali...ele anotava num papel e depois chegava num pc e cadastrava no compove..e ele disse: "podia ter um que eu acessase da casa do cliente".. procurando mais um pouco achou uma coisa fantastica chamado level2... e de graça...ele viu aquelas funçoes..e logo lembrou de quando ele tentava aprender delphi...nunca teve dinheiro pra fazer um bom curso... foi demitido da sua empresa por querer saber de internet a radio,sua familia,sua noiva, todos diziam que aquilo nunca daria certo... mas ele acreditou e acredita...pq ele ver pessoas que se dedicam a fazer software, pra beneficiar pessoas que eles nem conhecem e de graça..."open source" da pra imagina se o ubuntu,debian,fedora,centos fosse vendido ?? mas tem pessoas que trabalham dia e noite em projetos e depois dão de graça...disc-os (fantastico), freeradius, squid, e esse cara ainda sonha em aprender alguma coisa em que ele possa ajudar algum.... então luciano os meritos são todos do Vitor.. que fez esse projeto muito bom...é claro que eu penso em dar umas sugestões...mas asa vezes ficou meio com o pé atras, mas fico agradecido, por que ele me server muito, mas se eu souber que eu posso ajudar é claro que vou fazer...

agradeço a vc é ao vitor (que é um cara super bacana).

----------


## m4d3

Poderiam me tirar uma dúvida, já vi as imagens do LEVEL2 no link do site, achei que ficou realmente bacana, hoje se algum participante quiser baixar o LEVEL2 ATUALIZADO, como deve proceder, a quem deve solicitar e quanto isso vai custar ? Tenho algumas idéias que gostaria compartilhar com este projeto se for de interesse do autor.

Vejo grande potêncial neste software assim como no do nosso amigo Pedro Filho.

Vitor onde você se meteu, rssss

Grande abraço Murilo e obrigado por suas palavras.

----------


## muriloc4

Opa luciano... o vitor me pediu que testasse a nova versão, pra que eu pudesse analizar os erros, encontrei alguns erros e ja passei pra ele. infelizmente não posso passar por cima do vitor e liberar
pra ninguem até tinha colocado o level no meu projeto provebuntu, mas como ele não falou nada, não me sentir no direto de vender o meu projeto, tendo um software dele, se ele quisesse seria 50% pra cada. eu dei uma pausa no projeto. se ele decidi que vai liberar o level gratuitamente, ou eu faço a mesma coisa com o meu projeto(acho mais viavel), ou eu retiro o o level do mesmo.

mas se vc puder ajudar fico agradecido, e acho que o vitor tbm vai gostar...

vc manja de PHP+Mysql ????

----------


## m4d3

> Opa luciano... o vitor me pediu que testasse a nova versão, pra que eu pudesse analizar os erros, encontrei alguns erros e ja passei pra ele. infelizmente não posso passar por cima do vitor e liberar
> pra ninguem até tinha colocado o level no meu projeto provebuntu, mas como ele não falou nada, não me sentir no direto de vender o meu projeto, tendo um software dele, se ele quisesse seria 50% pra cada. eu dei uma pausa no projeto. se ele decidi que vai liberar o level gratuitamente, ou eu faço a mesma coisa com o meu projeto(acho mais viavel), ou eu retiro o o level do mesmo.
> 
> mas se vc puder ajudar fico agradecido, e acho que o vitor tbm vai gostar...
> 
> vc manja de PHP+Mysql ????


O LEVEL2 será disponibilizado na versão atual de maneira gratuita ?

----------


## muriloc4

Luciano isso é com o vitor

----------


## m4d3

> Luciano isso é com o vitor


Sim mas eu to perguntando pra ele, pq não responde aos posts e se vc prestar atenção no titulo deste post diz: "Gerenciamento de Cliente (free)", só não diz até quando nem que depois dos recursos que vi implementados nas imagens do provebuntu que continuaria, só peço que exclareça isso vitor. Peço encarecidamente que continue free e que coloque um link para download se possível claro desta nova versão.

Abraço a todos

M4D3

----------


## muriloc4

luciano, o level2 até a onde sei é free..e esta no primeira pagina pra download.. a nova versão não sei..mas acho que vai ser free ate onde eu sei...
mas vc pode no ajudar...tenho algumas ideias q debati com o vitor, mas não sei php e seriam coisa muito boas pra nos...
pode ajudar o projetoo...
outra coisa não vai mais ser pago o provebuntu...vai ser gratuito

----------


## echizen

Amigo, gostei muito do seu sistema e da iniciativa, gostaria de saber se posso modifica-lo para dar suporte a quem usa autenticação pppoe.

Abraço e otimo trabalho!

----------


## vitorveloso

> Amigo, gostei muito do seu sistema e da iniciativa, gostaria de saber se posso modifica-lo para dar suporte a quem usa autenticação pppoe.
> 
> Abraço e otimo trabalho!


pode fazer o que quiser com ele...

----------


## aryoops

Caro Vitor,

Baixei a versão do level2_beta, mais não estou conseguindo acessa-lo. Me ajuda a configura-lo pra conseguir fazer a conexão. A proposito se já tiver uma nova versão posta o link pra download.

Grato,
Arailton

----------


## muriloc4

(Vou dar uma de Sergio agora)
caro arilton

vc leu este topico desdo começo ???
vc já deu uma lida na pagina 14 ???
leia desde o começo o topico , se mesmo assim tiver dificuldades, teremos prazer em ajuda-lo
ou então vc comprar o provebuntu...tudo mastigadin...

abraços

----------


## yondaime

tem como eu colocar ele apenas como livro caixa?
e tirar a integraçao com o MK?

----------


## muriloc4

> tem como eu colocar ele apenas como livro caixa?
> e tirar a integraçao com o MK?


tem sim amigo..mas se vc quiser um sistema profissional..pra administrar o seu provedor, conhça o provebuntu no site Networks Live 100% de clientes satisfeito ....email [email protected]

----------


## yondaime

já botei pra rodar, 
redondinho.. coisa de 20 mins e ta on!
muito bom o sistema, vou migrar tudo pra ele agora, 
sem integração com MK, porém com o cadastro dos clientes e etc..  :Smile: 

obrigado ao vitor,
agora vou alterar o design pra minha adaptação..
só faltou mesmo quando cadastrar o cliente gerar já uma fatura de 12 meses á receber dele e agente não tivesse que ir lá colocar manualmente, mas vou tentar alterar o php e seja o que Deus quiser. :P
 :Playingball:

----------


## silviawicki

tambem ja instalei e ta rodando muito bem junto com o level2 atualizado.

----------


## Não Registrado

Olá tudo bem
Amigo instalei no servidor mas tá dando esse erro

Warning: session_start() [function.session-start]: Cannot send session cache limiter - headers already sent (output started at /home/clikando/public_html/clientes/index.php:120) in /home/clikando/public_html/clientes/menu.php on line 4

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/clikando/public_html/clientes/index.php:120) in /home/clikando/public_html/clientes/menu.php on line 70

da aparendos esses erro esta faltando algum arquivo?
Level 2





> Boa tarde amigos,
> 
> 
> Com base no ótimo tutorial do nosso amigo AirKing *(Mikrotik + Freeradius + Mysql + Hotspot).
> *Desenvolvi um sistema em php para gerenciamento de meus cliente (contas a pagar, a receber, edição de dados do cliente, impressão de carnê e uma pagina para que o proprio cliente altere sua senha e a partir de agora estou disponibilizando ele "de gratis" para aqueles que estão cansados de soluções pagas para coisas banais e rotineiras do nosso dia-a-dia.
> 
> Configuração:
> Alterar o arquivo config dentro da pasta Connections
> Alterar o arquivo desconectar dentro da pasta cliente
> ...

----------


## gold

Seria interessante cadastrar o sistema em algum lugar com controle de versões.. algum servidor SVN,
Fiz umas alterações no código para quem usa pppoe, Usando o cadastro de grupos direto no Mysql integrando com o mikrotik, e o cadastro do mac e uma "senha" para autenticação WPA2 direto do BD, corrigi também no cadastro de planos para evitar que cadastra-se o mesmo plano mais que uma vez, encontrei esse probleminha também no cadastro de usuários, adicionei uma função pra antes de gravar o registro no BD, checar se o login já existe. Como uso freeradius 2, tive problemas com os nomes dos campos no banco de dados. Exemplo: campo com o nome "UserName", tive que alterar para "username" em minusculo. Estou terminando essas alterações e logo disponibilizo o sistema pra download. 

Aproveito para agradecer ao Vitor pelo o belo sistema feito.

----------


## muriloc4

Gold...esse menino é ouro..
outro dia eu tava conversando com o vitor no MSN, e ele comentou q ninguem ajudou no projeto..
depois de quase um ano vem um filho de deu e se sensibiliza com a situação..eu falei com ele eu não sei programar (por enquanto, até eu ganha minha bola quadrada), mas sempre dei umas ajudar..se vc olha esse topico desde o começo vera....

mas eu tenho uma coisa q gostaria de te falar..me add no msn pra trocarmos ideia.
[email protected]

----------


## 1929

Isso que é bonito de se ver no forum.

Harmonia e cooperação são as palavras chave.

----------


## rafaelmju

Alguém sabe me dizer porq acontece esse erro ai de função indefina ??


*Fatal error*: Call to undefined function mb_http_input() in *C:\Apache2\htdocs\mikrotik\index.php* on line *2*

Estou usando o php5 mysql5 apache 2.2.

Será que alguém tem uma idéia do porq desse erro ??

Agradeço de antemão pela ajuda.

----------


## muriloc4

> Alguém sabe me dizer porq acontece esse erro ai de função indefina ??
> 
> 
> *Fatal error*: Call to undefined function mb_http_input() in *C:\Apache2\htdocs\mikrotik\index.php* on line *2*
> 
> Estou usando o php5 mysql5 apache 2.2.
> 
> Será que alguém tem uma idéia do porq desse erro ??
> 
> Agradeço de antemão pela ajuda.


 
vc foi no php.ini e alterou bufering de off pra 4096 ???

----------


## rafaelmju

Pois é não tinha feito ainda mas agora eu auterei, creio que é a opção output_buffering=, esta off coloquei output_buffering=4096 , porém o bendito erro continua acontecendo, será que tem mais alguma coisa pra descomentar ??

----------


## echizen

cara, so olha se você tem o mbstring instalado e carregado! =p se for windows, so descomentar.. e for linux da um apt-get install php5-mbstring!


abraço!

----------


## viunet

*Warning*: session_start(): Cannot send session cookie - headers already sent by (output started at c:\arquivos de programas\easyphp1-8\www\level2_beta\index.php:118) in *c:\arquivos de programas\easyphp1-8\www\level2_beta\menu.php* on line *4*

*Warning*: session_start(): Cannot send session cache limiter - headers already sent (output started at c:\arquivos de programas\easyphp1-8\www\level2_beta\index.php:118) in *c:\arquivos de programas\easyphp1-8\www\level2_beta\menu.php* on line *4*

*Warning*: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at c:\arquivos de programas\easyphp1-8\www\level2_beta\index.php:118) in *c:\arquivos de programas\easyphp1-8\www\level2_beta\menu.php* on line *70


deu este erro;; alguem teve igual....
*

----------


## muriloc4

ao inves do easy-php use o wamp server..teste e depois no fale

----------


## antonelli2006

E ae galera, parabéns ao VITOR, o sistema ficou muito bom!
Galera, ao clicar na seta para esquerda, logo apos o login, tive esse erro:



```
You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '-15, 15' at line 1
```

 Alguem sabe o porque?
Obrigado!

----------------
- Editando 
----------------

Acredito que esse erro esteja acontecendo por eu não ter nenhum cadastro e estar pedindo para "mostrar" entre -15, 15 ... Vou testar e posto resultado! Obrigado galera.

----------


## viunet

ola pessoal tenho grande interese em usa esse sistema, porem nao estou coseguindo intala ele ,,, alguem aki tem um tutorial para ajuda....( tipo mysql/) e so importa radius, pq da erro... e nao pode ser criada,,,

----------


## edcomrocha

Aqui ocorreu tudo certo, so nao consigo abri a pagina que esta no index.php, que é config, quando logo ele some fivando somente clientes, caixa

Segue Anexo quando esta logado sem a guia config e quando esta sem logar com a guia

----------


## antonelli2006

Tu tem o MySQL, PHP5 (de preferência) e Apache?
Setou no _php.ini_ a flag _"...buffering"_ para 4096?
Criou o banco de dados no MySQL?



```
mysql -u [I]USUARIODOMYSQL [/I]-p[I]SENHA [/I][B][enter][/B]
CREATE DATABASE radius; [B][enter][/B]
quit;[B][enter][/B]
```

 Criou as tables de acordo com o _radius.sql_, e tem certeza que não deu erro?



```
mysql -u [I]USUARIODOMYSQL [/I]-p[I]SENHA [/I]radius < [I]/var/www/sql/mysql/radius.sql[/I][B][enter][/B]
```

 Alterou o _config.php_ de acordo com suas informações?



```
$hostname_config = "[I]localhost[/I]";
$database_config = "[I]radius[/I]";
$username_config = "[I]USUARIODOMYSQL[/I]";
$password_config = "[I]SENHA[/I]";
```

 
Dá uma olhada se tu colocou todos os arquivos que vem no _"level2_beta.zip"_.
Se der tudo certo, falta apenas criar um primeiro usuario!
Tenta refazer todo o processo!

Abraços.

----------


## viunet

> Tu tem o MySQL, PHP5 (de preferência) e Apache?
> Setou no _php.ini_ a flag _"...buffering"_ para 4096?
> Criou o banco de dados no MySQL?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> mysql -u [I]USUARIODOMYSQL [/I]-p[I]SENHA [/I][B][enter][/B]
> CREATE DATABASE radius; [B][enter][/B]
> ...



a minha duvida e na criaçao do banco de dados nao estou conseguindo importa para o msql. da um erro

----------


## edcomrocha

Eu fiz pelo phpmyadmin, muito facil fazer por ele.

uma duivida esse config na guia do index nao aparece mesmo depois que loga??
E sem logar se eu clicar nele nao acontece nada :s

----------


## viunet

> caro amigo eu instalo pra vc e num te cobro nada.. me add no msn... [email protected]


ola amingo tbem me ajude.. nao to coseguindo,.....

----------


## viunet

> ao inves do easy-php use o wamp server..teste e depois no fale


ola ja usei o easyphp, wamp serv., xampp e o mesmo erro pesiste...como... conserta.. e tabem nao esta gravando no bd

----------


## viunet

[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/ADMINI%7E1/CONFIG%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.png[/IMG]qdo vou cadastra clientes;;;;;

*Warning*: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at c:\arquivos de programas\easyphp1-8\www\level2_beta\edit_cliente.php:52) in *c:\arquivos de programas\easyphp1-8\www\level2_beta\edit_cliente.php* on line *146*

*Warning*: session_start(): Cannot send session cache limiter - headers already sent (output started at c:\arquivos de programas\easyphp1-8\www\level2_beta\edit_cliente.php:52) in *c:\arquivos de programas\easyphp1-8\www\level2_beta\menu.php* on line *4*

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Consigo logar normalmente e crio os planos, porem quando tento criar cliente não consigo, ele aparenta que cadastrou quanod preencho tudo porem não efetiva o cadastro, será que alguem poderia me ajudar...

OBS. Esse sistema é show...

----------


## Gustavo

Olá.

Realmente me parece que o sistema é muito bacana e funcional.

mas eu não consigo acessar o admin do programa, acadastrei um usuário mas parece que ele não tem todas as funções?

----------


## rafaelrodrigoms

Ola Bom dia eu uso uma routerboard RB433 com mikrotik lv4 instalado e licenciado de fabrica ok.
tem como eu utilizar o prog que vc esta disponibilizando. se possivel me dê uma dica de como. pois sou iniciante
fico grato. e parabens pela iniciativa.

que deus o abeçoe

----------


## vitorveloso

Versão atualizada do level2.

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download level2.rar

----------


## deson00

tive problemas para instalar essa versão 

o erro

Fatal error: Call to undefined method tNG_fields::tNG_fields() in C:\wamp\www\level2\includes\tng\tNG_custom.class.php on line 19

----------


## Não Registrado

poderia me ajudar ??

----------


## muriloc4

> tive problemas para instalar essa versão 
> 
> o erro
> 
> Fatal error: Call to undefined method tNG_fields::tNG_fields() in C:\wamp\www\level2\includes\tng\tNG_custom.class.php on line 19


dentro da pasta include e TNG va nesse arquivo. acho q na linha 19 a onde tiver parent::tNG_filed($connection); vc altera para fica assim : parent::tNG($connection);
ou seja tira o _field.
não é so esse arquivo que da isso não, mas agora vc ja saber como resolver.

----------


## aleksei

Pessoal,
Eu não consegui de jeito nenhum configurar o freeradius 2 que vem no debian, tentei tbm o fonte e compilei, mas nada de exito. Então venho pedir pra quem tem funcionando, uma cópia das conf do freeradius!

att

----------


## echizen

roda em debug.. e mostra o erro.. assim fica mais facil de ajudar!

so rodar freeradius -X

----------


## muriloc4

> Pessoal,
> Eu não consegui de jeito nenhum configurar o freeradius 2 que vem no debian, tentei tbm o fonte e compilei, mas nada de exito. Então venho pedir pra quem tem funcionando, uma cópia das conf do freeradius!
> 
> att


amigo o problema não é freeradius do debian e sim a tabela do level2 (freeradius 1.xx). veja no log do radius /var/log/freeradius
no começo tbm apanhei igual a chiclete na boca de banguela.
uma das diferenças era na tabela radposauth. e o leve2 só é compativel com o freeradius 1.xx por causa disso, tem q migrar as tabelas. e no freeradius 1 usava-se para logar o atrinuto "User-Password" q não funciona no 2 que agora só é "Password".

espero ter ajudado.

----------


## echizen

olha.. eu uso o freeradius 2.1.10 no debian lenny...e o atributo User-Password funciona sim

----------


## alcon

oi instalar a atualização está fazendo o usuário se conecta comigo, mas quando eu tenho que redirecionar o índice Recebo esta 
Unknown column 'status' in 'where clause'
pode ser alguém que já aconteceu? 
de já muito obrigado

----------


## RicardoMoura

ola boa noite, estou fazendo algumas buscas na internet relativo a controle administrativo mikrotik...gostaria de saber se parou com o projeto ou tem alguma atualização...muito legal.. estou fazendo teste..

----------


## RicardoMoura

tem atualização.. estou usando é é muito bom... gostaria de informações se o projeto continuou...

----------


## RicardoMoura

quais os dados que tenho que alterar dentro do arquivo desconectar dentro da pasta cliente, programa muito bom.. para quem ta iniciando...

----------


## eminotto

Caro Edilson

Estou tendo alguns problemas para add clientes no gerenciador MK; gostaria de saber qual pórta devo usar e como devo proceder para cadastrar os clientes corretamente no mikroptik pelo Gerenciador.

----------


## RicardoMoura

estou usando uma versão que tem mais paginas daquela postada no inicio do topico, mas também não sei que dados devo alterar, nos php e também no mikrotik para que o sistema funcione...estu usando ele para controle de pagamento...se tiver alguma informação...agradeço...

----------

